

Ask HN: Anyone building anything with the Telegram API? - marshallbananas

I&#x27;m having a hard time making use of the MTProto protocol in JavaScript. The official Telegram web app is written in AngularJS which I&#x27;m not familiar with. I couldn&#x27;t find any tutorials on how to use it with JavaScript. Anyone know any good resources?
======
fadzlan
[https://github.com/enricostara/telegram.link/](https://github.com/enricostara/telegram.link/)

